# صهر المعادن (مساعده)



## فارس تآكل (24 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
أنا فارس من مصر
الرجاء الإفاده بأى معلومات عن عمليات صهر المعادن اللا حديديه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

